# Knarzen im Hinterbau



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs,

hatte von Euch auch jmnd das Problem das der Hinterbau nen bissl knarzt wenn man ihn völlig entlastet und ggf. noch das Bike am Rahmen ein wenig anhebt?

Schrauben sind alle nachgezogen, Spiel ist keins.

Micha


----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal die Tips aus dem Knack-weg-Thread durchgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab das Knarzen auch !!!! Was hast du dagegen getan !!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab das bei meinen Bike auch wenns länger dreckig war. Schon ein Staubkorn kann so ein knarzen verursachen.
Schön sauber machen, ein bissel Fett, Loctite an die Schraubgewinde und mit richtigen Drehmoment angezogen.
Fully fahren fetzt und macht auch mehr Arbeit


----------



## fuxy (19. Oktober 2012)

Hast du das Drehmoment für die Schrauben an der Dämpferwippe des BC FR.?
Rose hüllt sich da in schweigen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. Oktober 2012)

Rose empfiehlt die Schrauben "handwarm" anzuziehen 
Ich meine das wären so 10Nm beim Dämpfer gewesen.
Bei manchen Schrauben stehts auch auf dem Schraubenkopf, mit wieviel die angezogen werden müssen.


----------



## fuxy (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei manchen steht´s drauf, bei meinem Scott steht´s drauf, bei meinem FELT stand es drauf , nur bei Rose steht ´s leider nicht drauf.
Danke für den Tipp , hab über Nacht mal Gabeldeo drauf gemacht, das Knarzen ist erstmal weg.....wenns wieder kommt bau ich´s mal auseinander.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Sorry hab kein ROSE Bike. Heut mal beim Kumpel am Granite Chief geguckt um festzustellen das da nischt steht.
Vielleicht mal bei ROSE anrufen und mal nachfragen.

Zwischen Umlenkhebel und Befestigung am Sattelrohr sammelt sich jedemenge Dreck an den man nicht weg bekommt. Deshalb kommt auch öfters vor aber in Minuten geklärt.

Das mit dem Öl dran sprühen hat mir ein Händler auch gegeben. War aber kontraproduktiv da das Öl noch mehr Dreck anzog


----------



## amadeus88 (1. Februar 2014)

Wer noch ein knarzendes Rose-Bike hat:
Checkt mal die Dämpfermontage. Wenn ihr die Dämpferschrauben leicht löst, darf der Dämpfer weder vorne noch hinten seitliches Spiel haben. Außerdem muss der Hinterbau immer absolut leichtgängig von Hand bewegbar sein. Nehmt dazu den Dämpfer nur vorn aus der Aufnahme (hinten drin lassen) und bewegt den Hinterbau von Hand. Das muss genauso leicht gehen, wie wenn der Dämpfer komplett ausgebaut ist. Wenn irgendetwas nicht leichtgängig ist, sondern verspannt, oder der Dämpfer sogar schräg verspannt ist (Aufnahmen sind nicht in einer Flucht, hab ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen) verursacht das die Geräusche.

Ich habe seit Dezember ein Rose Jabba Wood. Genau das Knarzen beim letzten mm Ausfedern hatte ich auch von Anfang an. Nun habe ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass die hintere Dämpferaufnahme, also die in der Wippe, 1 mm zu breit ist für die Dämpferbuchse (23mm breit, Buchse ist 22 mm). Bei handfester Montage der Dämpferschrauben ist das Spiel schon weg. Damit verspannt sich jedoch die Dämpferwippe minimal. Mit vorn gelöstem Dämpfer fiel mir dies durch minimale Schwergängigkeit auf.
Scheinbar hat Rose also Probleme mit der Fertigungsgenauigkeit der Rahmen, und bei der Montage merkt es keiner.
Nicht ohne Grund bieten die im Onlineshop Alu-Distanzscheiben genau passend für die Dämpferbuchse an.
Eine Mail an Rose mit meiner Feststellung hat gereicht, und 3 Tage später hatte ich ein Tütchen mit verschiedenen Distanzscheiben im Briefkasten. Umsonst versteht sich.
Also der Service macht die Montagequalität wett.

Allerdings gibt es nur Scheibchen in 1 mm Dicke und 2 mm Dicke. Man braucht logischerweise immer 2 pro Buchse (Links/Rechts). Dann müssten bei 2 x 2 mm 4 mm Spiel sein oO. Das finde ich eine krasse Vertigungsgenauigkeit!
Ich musste also 2 Scheibchen auf 0,5 mm runterschleifen, um meinen 1 mm Spiel auszugleichen. 
Heute erste Fahrt damit. Alles ruhig, der Hinterbau geht nochmal ein Stück sensibler.
Jetzt steht dem Spaß nix mehr im Weg!


----------

